# Anyone local to Jax Beach, Ponte Vedra, St Aug?



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

Looking for decent low traffic route ideas for some 2-3 hour winter base mile rides this weekend. Was wondering how bad A1A would be from Mickler south to Vilano. Nocatee is nice and deserted but it looks like you have to do loops to get mileage.

Thanks!


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

N. Florida Bike Club has maps:
Document Library - North Florida Bicycle Club


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

We stayed in St Augustine Beach last xmas. Riding on A1A isn't bad at all. I was able to manage a few 45 mile rides north on A1A, and ride south as well. Riding through St Augustine was the only dicey section. FLA has come a long way in cycling infrastructure.


----------

